

YouNoodle Scores: What Startups Can Learn from Wars - sdpurtill
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/18/younoodle-scores-what-startups-can-learn-from-wars/

======
moe
I find the browse and search features somewhat lacking. It would be
interesting to browse through the startups by certain criteria - what's the
point about this one-by-one view?

~~~
puzzle-out
To keep you on the site as long as possible bro.

~~~
moe
Well, they kept for as long as it took me to realize that there is no
meaningful search or browse feature. Then I left and can not imagine why I
would ever come back...

